

Astronomers discover planet made of diamond - chegra
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/astronomers-discover-planet-made-diamond-014913051.html

======
power
As Arthur C. Clarke more or less predicted. He called his Lucy.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2061:_Odyssey_Three>

EDIT: for accuracy, not predicted, wrote about

~~~
jinushaun
Center of Jupiter is supposedly made of diamond, according to Clark.

~~~
iwwr
Metallic hydrogen, presumably.

------
zavulon
This instantly reminded me of "Chase for the Golden Meteor", a Jules Verne
novel where a meteor made entirely of gold is discovered and is supposed to
crash on Earth. The effects on the world markets are especially interesting.
Of course, in this case it's a moot point because we can't get there, but at
some point we will have the technology to do so.

------
CLaX
The planet is now diamonds

------
nkassis
All I can think of while reading this is, that must be where the crystaline
entity comes from ;p

~~~
chopsueyar
I thought it was to be involved in some sort of Ferengi heist of the entire
planet.

------
plusbryan
In other news, De Beers makes a surprise investment in SpaceX.

------
rottyguy
Are we sure it's not Cubic Zirconia?

------
NY_Entrepreneur
Yup, safe job: Predicting the centers of distant, dead stars.

------
smallhands
pandora ?

------
lavignegagnon
I thought Krypton was destroyed?!?

